# What the difference between IWC 3717 and IWC 3777



## jaychief (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi, I have looking for Chrono watch and feel in luv the IWC 3777 which I tried on today, but doing some research on the internet and seen there is two models of the pilot watch but not sure about the differences ???
Cheers
j


----------



## Jonnyt5050 (Jan 4, 2013)

Both have same (or very similar) modified valjoux 7750 movements.

3717 = 42mm case, single date window. No seconds label on edge of dial. Older model
3777 = 43mm case, triple date window. Has seconds label on edge of dial. New model

That's about it as far as I know. Perhaps someone else can chime in with any other differences. 

Basically, they're both really nice. Just a matter of which one looks nicer to you.


----------



## sevoman (Apr 1, 2013)

It pains me that I've become such a watch nerd - but that's from the influence of everyone around here! Here goes (NB I do not own any IWC watches and have only ever laid eyes on and tried the 3777 - please don't take this as gospel, and I'd be happy for someone to correct me - I've only just started reading about watches over the last couple of months)

Let's start with some basic similarities

- they're both IWC pilot chrono watches
- both tell the time

Differences (in no particular order) in addition to Jonnyt's comments
3717 - preceding but now discontinued model, 3777 introduced along with new range of IWC pilots at SIHH in 2012. Being relatively new, the 3777 will likely be around for on average maybe another 5 years before being superseded. This means the boutiques and almost all of the ADs (authorised dealers) will no longer have stock of 3717. Several grey dealer examples remain, and there are examples in the used market.

3777 - higher priced than the 3717 (when comparing new vs new) - seems to be the trend with IWC on new models always commanding a premium - it does however help retain or improve the value of used models though.

3777 - has a splash of red with a triangle pointed at the correct date (from the outer rim vs from the inside on the Mark XVII)

3717 - older models had silver pin for chrono dials, but black pins on newer examples. 3777 silver pins for the chrono

3777 - apart from the triple date, the IWC Schaffhausen logo has transferred from above/below the date window to the left side onto the 9 position chromo - this just kills some of these watch aficionados (aka WIS) as they can't get used to the change

3777 - and the current pilot range have a different steel bracelet which has a micro-adjust function. And by all accounts this is supposed to be a better bracelet.

3777 - even though just 1mm larger, according to forum, seems to wear larger ?because of the thinner bezel which made space for the seconds label

- Informal polls here seem to prefer the simpler, traditional layout of the 3717 (but they could just be stuffy old guys)

Could someone also confirm (I'm guessing as I couldn't validate the figures)

- I think they're the same thickness (or similar)?
- The 3777 is heavier?

I need to stop now and get a life. Hope this helps!


----------



## jaychief (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## John Anderson (Jun 23, 2013)

I own a 3706, and although it broke down this year (cost me US1200 to fix it) the 3706 is the classic pilot watch
also if you dont mind getting a second hand watch, 3706s are a bit smaller and lighter than than the 3777s
hoped it helped


----------



## jaychief (Sep 12, 2012)

I ve been looking for a chrono watch for a few months now, had my heart set of on a daytona, which when having one did not like it. Was shore I want a Pam 250 daylight but tried on this weekend in london and again did not like it. 
On the train back looking at picture on my phone off watchs I have tried on came across the IWC PILOT CHRONO 3777 I tried on a few months ago and thought this is the one for me....


----------



## John Anderson (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm glad you like the IWC Chronos, i believe its for the ppl who appreciates watches yet arent to flashy
the thing with daytonas is like everyone has one (my gf has 2 omg) and fakes are just to populated
If you can afford a daytona, the 3777 has a all black version, that is a bit more pricy and rare but it distinct u from others
tell me if u like it


----------



## jaychief (Sep 12, 2012)

Is that the Top gun one??? My friend lent me his daytona which I still have, I always want one and when he lent me his i really had gone off it...


----------



## John Anderson (Jun 23, 2013)

jaychief said:


> Is that the Top gun one??? My friend lent me his daytona which I still have, I always want one and when he lent me his i really had gone off it...


Yep its the top gun one, i'm not sure if they come in black with 3777 but you should definitely ask you AD (pretty sure it comes in black with the 3706 and the 3717)


----------

